# Does this text mean he's cheating?



## hopingiamwrong (Aug 6, 2008)

DH was home at a time he would normally not be. He received a text message and glanced down at the display, which showed the text sender was "terri". We don't know a terri. (I was right next to him and saw this because we were looking at something together on the computer) After we finished what we were looking at, I asked him if he was not going to read the text. He said he did not know who it was from. He did open his phone then, and it was just an animated text..not a biggie. But what caused me to be alarmed was the fact that someone he did not know showed up as "terri" being the sender? Is that possible? Don't you have to have someone in your contacts for their name to appear as sender? I know if I receive a text from someone not in my contacts, the sender is listed as the phone number it is coming from...not a name. I have a really strong gut feeling about this, BUT there has been nothing else to make me suspicious and I hate to accuse if I am wrong.


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope you are wrong to, but you are correct about the text display name. I think all or most phones you must have a address book entry for a name to show up. 

Can you look through his phone records? I know this sounds extreme, but there should be no privacy between husband and wife. All my business is completely available to my wife at any time.

Maybe you will find that he is planning something for you, gift or party. But then again, it may make you sick. I hope all works out ok.


----------



## iheartmywife (May 23, 2008)

cone said:


> I hope you are wrong to, but you are correct about the text display name. I think all or most phones you must have a address book entry for a name to show up.
> 
> Can you look through his phone records? I know this sounds extreme, but there should be no privacy between husband and wife. All my business is completely available to my wife at any time.
> 
> Maybe you will find that he is planning something for you, gift or party. But then again, it may make you sick. I hope all works out ok.


What ur saying in theory about no privacy between married people makes sense but if u ask around you will find a lot of married people won't want their spouse looking through their phone. this includes my wife. I have nothing to hide so my phone is open for random searches if she wishes. I no she searches it. don't mind at all. but what's good for the goose isn't always good for the gander. it all depends on the people involved


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

It should be that way(everything open), sadly, I agree, it is rare these days. 



iheartmywife said:


> What ur saying in theory about no privacy between married people makes sense but if u ask around you will find a lot of married people won't want their spouse looking through their phone. this includes my wife. I have nothing to hide so my phone is open for random searches if she wishes. I no she searches it. don't mind at all. but what's good for the goose isn't always good for the gander. it all depends on the people involved


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

hopingiamwrong said:


> DH was home at a time he would normally not be. He received a text message and glanced down at the display, which showed the text sender was "terri". We don't know a terri. (I was right next to him and saw this because we were looking at something together on the computer) After we finished what we were looking at, I asked him if he was not going to read the text. He said he did not know who it was from. He did open his phone then, and it was just an animated text..not a biggie. But what caused me to be alarmed was the fact that someone he did not know showed up as "terri" being the sender? Is that possible? Don't you have to have someone in your contacts for their name to appear as sender? I know if I receive a text from someone not in my contacts, the sender is listed as the phone number it is coming from...not a name. I have a really strong gut feeling about this, BUT there has been nothing else to make me suspicious and I hate to accuse if I am wrong.


If this is the one and only time, I'd say its jumping to conclusions. Give him the benefit of the doubt and forget it. I have actually had some people call me that show up by name that are not in my address book. I don't know why or how so I think this is not enough to go on. If it truly bothers you, look at the phone bill. The number will show, if its multiple times then I'd ask. If not, then you have nothing to worry about. Also he could be on a mass mail list (i.e. work) and it was not sent to him personally. I think I would not worry.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i think you just need to play a bit more detective.


----------



## honey28 (Aug 1, 2008)

nnormally you so have to program a # for a name to come up. it doesn't mean he's cheating though, just b/c you don't know a terri doesn't mean it isn't someone he met a while ago (like at work or something) and just forgot he put the # in his ph, that could be a man's name as well. i wouldn't accuse him, just ask and ask him to see his ph if he you don't believe him. i've found that my intuition is normally right. good luck.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That name was probably put in his contacts list for it to appear like that. That's how it has worked with the phones I've had. That alone isn't enough to say he is having an affair. It is suspicious though. I would definately keep my eyes open now. Has his schedule changed? Is he lying about little things? Are any of his habits changing? Any money issues?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Ask your phone company that question, most places are going to a display that you can have the names appear.

draconis


----------

